# Kyokushin



## tkizzle05 (Feb 21, 2017)

Been a couple years since I posted.  Feels good to be back. 

DOes anyone anywhere know of a Kyokushin Teacher in or near Fort Wayne, IN?

THank you!


----------



## Psilent Knight (Feb 22, 2017)

Hi tkizzle05,

As far as I know the closest Kyokushin Dojos are in the South Bend area. I have a suggestion if you are interested.

If you can find at least one reliable and committed training partner, the two of you can make monthly trips to the nearest dojo for hands on instruction and a training schedule that the Sensei would recommend. 

This is the old school way of training and obtaining rank when Dojos were few and far in between. This is actually one of the reasons (perhaps the primary reason) that Karate masters author instructional books and videos and hold seminars.

Best of luck to you my friend,

Osu!


----------



## kuniggety (Feb 22, 2017)

I'm from Fort Wayne originally. Unfortunately, I've never heard of any kyokushin taught in or around Fort Wayne. There's a lot of other karate though: shorin-ryu, shuri-ryu, Korean Tang Soo Do, Tae Kwon Do, etc.


----------

